# [Washington, DC] A Taste of Savage Worlds



## Bretbo (Apr 22, 2011)

Savage Worlds is a "Fast! Furious! and Fun!" system for any genre of roleplaying game. The rules give players plenty of depth to create their characters, while keeping  bookkeeping to a minimum for the game master. If you're looking for a game that's fast and easy to set up, run, and play, Savage Worlds is for you!

A Taste of Savage Worlds is being held at Labyrinth Games & Puzzles in Washington, DC close to the Eastern Market Metro Station. We will be running three games with three different settings (to be determined at game day) at the store. Whether you've never played or heard of Savage Worlds, or are an experienced player of the game, you'll enjoy this event!

*Cost:* Free!

*When:* May 21, 2011, from 200pm to 600pm.

*Where:* Labyrinth Games & Puzzles, 645 Pennsylvania Ave. SE, Washington DC 20003.

*Store Website:* Labyrinth Games & Puzzles - A fun and unique game store on Capitol Hill!

*Contact info to reserve a spot:* e-mail kathleen[MENTION=48530]labyrinth[/MENTION]gameshop.com, stop by the store, or call 202-544-1059

Space is limited. The “Taste of…” events are very popular, and so far three others (for Gamma World, Fiasco, and Leverage) have been held. If you can’t join us for this one, check back at the store website for any future events.


----------



## Bretbo (May 16, 2011)

We only have a few spots left for this event, hope to see you there.


----------



## Adoamros (May 20, 2011)

I'd join if I were closer to DC, sounds like fun though.


----------



## Bretbo (May 20, 2011)

Adoamros said:


> I'd join if I were closer to DC, sounds like fun though.




Yeah, we're a bit far for a Williamsburg resident. Keep an eye out, though, for the DC Gameday event in October; it's well worth getting a hotel room and attending. Organization of the event usually happens here: DC Gameday Discussion - EN World: Your Daily RPG Magazine


----------

